# 2016 Texas Oilman's Tourney was a Success!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The 2016 Texas Oilman's Invitational Tourney was a success! All our boats caught fish and some good ones at that. It was a great time with clients/friends and they got to take home plenty of fish and some hardware as well. Capt. Caleb's boat won biggest trout and 2nd place flounder while Capt. Daniel's boat took home 3rd place trout. Wading was the ticket to boxing most of the fish and for all the hardware.


----------

